# A new pest- has anyone else suffered?



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We (self, MrsW and daughter) have noticed that we have been bitten, particularly around constrictions in clothing - like the elastic in underwear or in MrsW's and my daughters case, around bra straps....

The itches are severe and last several days and we did not have a clue, the dog has been treated for fleas and ticks and we were lost as to the cause.....

Then we read a post elsewhere which *EXACTLY* fitted the symptoms and the signs.....

We have been bitten by the larvae of _Neotrombicula autumnalis_ aka the Berry bug or the Harvest mite, or Chiggers, found at this time of the year.....










Their lifecycle is "interesting" and it is only the larval stage that causes the lumps as this page explains;

Harvest mites

treatment?

Hot wash for all clothing and a hot shower is all that is required, but I wonder how many others have come across these little critters.....

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

They are called " aoutat " in French ....as they come in August.

I have always understood that if you iron your clothes that deals with them. I always wash at 30 degrees, dry in hot sunshine and steam iron. We never suffer with them ( i do not iron undies btw ! ) . Our American friends here who loathe ironing ( dont we all ) always suffer. They even have non iron polycotton sheets. Yuk, yuk and more yuk.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Yep we were plagued by them when we lived on the east coast of Scotland (the berry area from Perthshire up to south Aberdeenshire). Any underwear hung on the washing line between beginning of August and the first frost had to be brought in and put in the tumble dryer on hot for 5 minutes to kill them off - but at least that works
Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We lived with chiggers/ jiggers/ chigoe in East and Central and Southern Africa. These are clearly not the same jiggers. Those laid their eggs in skin and the larvae hatched out leaving you with a big, very itchy lump which, when you broke it open with a needle, was full of wriggly white larvae which you had to pick out, one by one. It used to be a nuisance with our children who rarely wore shoes as well as getting into skin if your clothes ( and children's nappies) were not thoroughly ironed.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> We lived with chiggers/ jiggers/ chigoe in East and Central and Southern Africa. These are clearly not the same jiggers. Those laid their eggs in skin and the larvae hatched out leaving you with a big, very itchy lump which, when you broke it open with a needle, was full of wriggly white larvae which you had to pick out, one by one. It used to be a nuisance with our children who rarely wore shoes as well as getting into skin if your clothes ( and children's nappies) were not thoroughly ironed.


Sounds like a smaller version of the appallingly awful "Bot fly"

Can't say it's something I have ever come across, but I will certainly remember this post if I ever do!

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is thought that these may be the culprits for a quite severe reaction in dogs. It was named Seasonal Canine Illness as it seemed to happen every autumn. Dogs vomit and become very lethargic and some have even died as a result to this condition. The Animal Health Trust are still investigating.
http://www.aht.org.uk/sci


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

sorted out mossies bites that are not, wondered why i had funny bites, 3or4 together, but not mossies, only been in back garden,patio area, and couldent think where i could have got bitten, and the bu..ers itch like blazes, oh as normal, and he,s been clambering in and out the plants and shrubs, hasent got a single bite.

mags


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That'll be another one out to get me then :frown2:

I get bitten to buggery everywhere we go, regardless of seasons, by every bloody wandering blood sucking/sadistic beastie that just happens to be flying by.

It is a standard joke in our family that its good to sit near me as you will never get bitten then...the bstards all head for me.

Oh well...good strong Welsh blood...thats what they are after...none of your mongrel English stuff see :grin2:

Graham


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I love that smilie......

looks just like me trying to find the little beggars (and failing) but now have hot showers, ironed clothes (ironed underwear is a different experience....

Thanks for the comments, itchy little perishers aren't they.....?

Dave


----------



## Evesmum2003 (Aug 30, 2016)

GMJ said:


> That'll be another one out to get me then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. 
When we were in Scotland in June I was eaten alive. The men were unbitten and Eve just had a few.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

mmmm possibly the same little critters here in the Dordogne. Bitten on the side of my hand /wrist yesterday, last night the itching/burning was so bad it woke me up about 3.00am . Held my hand against the cool window which helped a bit but in the end I had to get out of bed . Splashed liberal amounts of vinegar over the bumps, stung like hell for a few seconds but then instant relief from the itching. Then took a needle and put a few holes in the bumps , squeezed out some blood. Applied a folded up alcohol wet wipe and bandaged it in place with some strips cut from a rag - worked a treat , itch gone , back to sleep. Now , although it's still a bit sore to touch , the itch has gone , should be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Quite likely as you are not that far north of us, we will be near the Dordogne on Saturday I think....

Dave


----------

